# new member needing help on bow



## oklahoma caveman (May 12, 2008)

im new here folks. been delving into bowhunting for several years with various ******* engineered rigs. im now looking at buying a decent setup, but i cant spend a ton of money. can anybody help me with finding a decent lefthanded recurve that i can put an ams retriever on? im looking for under 200, under 150 would be better, with at least 45 lb draw.


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

Look at ebay.


----------



## scottpresley23455 (May 11, 2008)

You can buy a descent Walmart bow, they are good enough for bowfishing. If you get hard up, I have an old Bear Whitetail we could work something out. Not much letoff though, so you might get tired if you get alot of shots.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Browning Barracuda is made especially for bowfishing and you can get them for around 200


----------



## oklahoma caveman (May 12, 2008)

thx folks but i mita figured out what to do. i found the ams traditional brace or whatever, so il be able to use one of the recurves iv already got and familiar with


----------

